# Worried about shipping our dog to NZ. Anyone with experience of this?



## LPrenton (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi,
We are thinking of moving back to NZ. My partner and I lived in NZ for 6 years until 2000 then returned to the UK for family and other reasons. Now we are a little family with 10 year old daughter and beloved pet dog (lab/collie cross). If we came back we would definitely bring the dog with us (happy to leave all the furniture etc but the dog is non-negotiable!) 

I have seen various posts about costs and arrangements and have done a little research into what we need to do - and I'm happy with all that. What I'm concerned about, is how traumatic an experience is it for the dog? Does anyone have any experience of this, good or bad?

Are the dogs checked during transit? Are they handled carefully during loading etc? And what are folks experiences of how their dog coped with the journey?

I'm hoping to put my mind at rest but your honesty about the realities would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Alilek (Sep 19, 2015)

We moved to NZ 7 months ago and shipped our dog (lab x collie). We chose the shortest flight - via LA - with NZ airlines. I was really worried about him - couldn't sleep when he was travelling. Kennels here send us a photo of him on the day he arrived - I was so relieved he was ok. We landed few days after him and on our way from the airport we popped to the kennels to visit him. He was over the moon once he saw us. I brought him a small blanket that smelled of UK home and explained to him that in a week time we will be back to take him to his new home. It is a bit stressful for the owners and the dog but it is worth it. Before you choose the shipping company speak to them, we chose Golden Arrow (in Shropshire) - they weren't the cheapest and we had to drop him off 3 days before his flight but they were amazing. They guided us very well and were very responsive. Good luck


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

We brought our dog, Golden Retriever (YYZ>AKL). It's REALLY stressful for them, I'm glad he's here with us, but in hindsight, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## LPrenton (Jan 17, 2016)

Liam(at)Large said:


> We brought our dog, Golden Retriever (YYZ>AKL). It's REALLY stressful for them, I'm glad he's here with us, but in hindsight, I wouldn't do it.


Thanks for your response. Were there particular things that were stressful do you think? On balance do you think it would have been better to leave your dog behind and what was the alternative for you to taking him with you?


----------



## LPrenton (Jan 17, 2016)

Alilek said:


> We moved to NZ 7 months ago and shipped our dog (lab x collie). We chose the shortest flight - via LA - with NZ airlines. I was really worried about him - couldn't sleep when he was travelling. Kennels here send us a photo of him on the day he arrived - I was so relieved he was ok. We landed few days after him and on our way from the airport we popped to the kennels to visit him. He was over the moon once he saw us. I brought him a small blanket that smelled of UK home and explained to him that in a week time we will be back to take him to his new home. It is a bit stressful for the owners and the dog but it is worth it. Before you choose the shipping company speak to them, we chose Golden Arrow (in Shropshire) - they weren't the cheapest and we had to drop him off 3 days before his flight but they were amazing. They guided us very well and were very responsive. Good luck


Thanks, Alilek that's good to hear. I was also thinking of using Golden Arrow as they sound good and responsive. Do you think the stress is the separation or are there specific things about the journey that are stressful for the dog?


----------



## Alilek (Sep 19, 2015)

To be honest I didn't look much into the journey, I'd say it more the separation. From the beginning we knew that he was coming with us. We have 2 small children and they love him, I could not imagine our life here without him.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Our dog was happy as a bean. It didn't seem to bother her at all. However, I do believe it is stressful for them. Different smells, noises etc. Bit jaded for a few days after but was all ok and happy.
As far as I'm aware, no one checks on them during the flight. They have water with them at all times. 
If you can, try and fly on the same plane as your dog? That may take a bit of stress out of it for you. 

We flew ours over to the uk and are now flying her back to nz.


----------

